# Browing 425 Value



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone have an idea of the value of a Browing 425 Sporting Clays with 30 inch barrels? Wood is very nice and in good condition, some of the blueing on the barrels is worn. I have a Browning take down case for it and a handful of Briley extended tubes. Could not find much for values online. I don't shoot it much anymore and am really starting to shoot my SBEII for everything. Thanks


----------

